# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  صفات عباد الرحمن:الحياء

## محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد

* صفات عباد الرحمن:الحياء* * 

الحياء هو  التوبة والحشمة التي تعتري الإنسان من خوف ما يعاب به. و هو نهي النفس عن القبيح  
     و قال العلماء : الحَياء خُلُقٌ يبْعثُ على تَرْكِ الْقَبِيحِ، ويمْنَعُ منَ التقْصير في حَقِّ ذِي الحَقِّ      و قد ورد ذكر الحياء في عدة مواضع من القرآن الكريم, نقتصر على الآية 25 من سورة القصص: في قوله تعالى » فَجَاءَتْهُ إِحْدَاهُمَا تَمْشِي عَلَى اسْتِحْيَاءٍ « وبمعنى الحياء الذي يزين المرأة ويدل على عفافها وشرفها وفضلها 
.
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحياء من الإيمان ,والإيمان في الجنة, والبذاء من الجفاء, والجفاء في النار.[1]

     في حديث رواه زيد بن أبي طلحة بن ركانة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  » إن لكل دين خلقا, وخلق الإسلام الحياء [2]. 

   عن عبد الله ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  لأصحابه : استحيوا من الله حق الحياء. قالوا : إنا نستحي يا نبي الله والحمد لله. قال : ليس ذلك، ولكن من استحيا من الله حق الحياء, فليحفظ الرأس وما وعى, وليحفظ البطن وما حوى، وليذكر الموت والبلى، ومن أراد الآخرة ترك زينة الدنيا، فمن فعل ذلك, فقد استحيا من الله حق الحياء[3]. 

    قال عمرو بن عثمان:  والحياء يعمر القلوب بدوام الطهارة، ويخرج من القلوب حلاوة الماء، ثم حلاوة الشهوات, ودوام الحياء يوجب على القلوب إعظام حرمات الله، بإعظام مقام الله حياء من جلاله؛ لأن إجلال حرمات الله في القلوب غاسل للقلوب بماء الحياة, الوارد عليها من فوائد الله, فتخلق الدنيا في قلوبهم، وتصغر الأشياء فيها[4]

     و الحياء يكون في معاملتنا كلها مع الآخرين, فالصانع يستحيي أن يغش في منتوجه و الموظف يستحيي أن لا يعمل بغير إخلاص, و البائع يستحيي أن يخسر الميزان, و المرأة تستحي أن تخرج متبرجة… إلى غير ذلك. و عندما نتكلم عن الحياء يجب علينا أن نستحضر قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم -إن لم تستحيي فافعل ما شئت-[5].

**محمد بوطاهر بن أحمد بن الشيخ الحساني
*http://www.ibadou-arrahmane.com/
*
——————————  ———–**سنن الترمذي 2009[1]*

*الترغيب و الترهيب المنذري 3/350 [2]*

*تخريج مشكاة المصابيح الألباني 1551[3]*

*حلية الأولياء أبي نعيم الأصفهاني 10/295[4]*

*مجمع الزوائد الهيثمي رواه حذيفة ابن اليمان[5]*

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاكم الله خير

----------

